# Photo Contest Entries - "Landscapes"



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Voting begins immediately and will end Saturday, 12/1 at midnight. Thanks as always to everyone that participated.

To vote for your favorites email your top 3 selections to [email protected]. You must vote for 3 / You must include your 2cool handle and you cannot vote for your own submission. That's it. It's that easy.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Selection #1*

"Laredo Highway" is the title.

I shot this in auto mode, the settings were: exp. 1/280, f3.3, ISO 64.

In post processing I sharpened, cropped and saturated the colors a bit.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Selection #2*

Taken in Hawaii. Cropped, Sharpened.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Selection #3*

Bend of the River

Taken in the evening at 300mm with an aperture of f/6.3 and an exposure of 1/60th second. ISO equivalent was 200. Image was resized and received some normal post-processing. The sun was setting and there was enough light to catch the rock face of the bluff over the river but the gentler evening light illuminated the river itself.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Selection #4*

I shot this pic while sitting in a deer blind November 08, 2007 at 5:34 PM. I actually watched this deer along with three others cross this narrow part of the river. This location is about 6 miles west of Junction, TX. I did modify the photo using ACDSee Pro. I cropped the image as well as adjusted some of the color, just to highlight the yellow/green in the tree over hanging the river.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Selection #5*

Took this one while deer hunting a couple weeks ago up in East Texas. The sun beams looked like the hand of God shining thru the trees. Taken with a Canon S3IS.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Selection #6*

This photo was taken near Moab, UT in September 2006.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Selection #7*

Rainbow With No Colors


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Selection #8*

Photo taken 11-10-07
Nikon D-80 ISO 3500
Processed in "Light Room"


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Selection #9*

I've been waiting since June to submit this particular picture!! It was very slightly cropped and no other adjustments made.

"The Most Beautiful Texas Sunset"

Taken in Fabens TX at the Legendary Cattleman's Steakhouse at Indian Cliffs Ranch. They advertise to enjoy a western atmosphere, miles of desert scenery and spectacular sunsets!

We had just finished eating and walked out of the restaurant and caught this beautiful sky!

The restaurant, ranch and surrounding desert has been in numerous movies!


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Selection #10*

This photo was taken in August 2006 heading toward the open sea, 
looking back. This was the cruise of a lifetime that I hope to do 
again one day. The mountains either side carry the signs of 
earthquakes, fault lines that have left deep gouges in the land. 
Rocks carried seals that basked in the afternoon sun. We passed a 
dozen waterfalls, each and every one holding beautiful rainbows. This 
photo was taken with a point and shoot - exposure time 1/500.


----------

